# Should I push for a natural FET if I ovulate REALLY late?



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello all

Just after some advice really. I had a fresh IVF in April which didn't get to ET stage as I developed OHSS. Very luckily we had 9 blastos to freeze - I had the top two graded blastos back in August and found out on Bank Holiday Monday it was a BFN. We have a follow up appt with the clinic on Thursday - but I have already been sent more buserelin to start injecting on cd1 of my next cycle.

Down-regging wasn't bad, but it has crossed my mind that I could save a lot of time and a lot of injections by pushing for a natural FET. I'm not sure if my clinic has a no-go policy on them (in which case this line of thought will end up being pointless!) or if they just steer ladies towards medicated so they can schedule ETs more easily - but I haven't ovulated yet this cycle so I'm quite tempted to ask on Thursday if I can go au naturel.

Thing is, I ovulate really late naturally and this month has been no exception - it's cd19 today and no EWCM which I get like clockwork 3-4 days prior to a positive OPK. I have had scans before on Clomid cycles (which generally moved O forwards by a day or two but not much) and my lining looked fine - but do you think it could 'overcook' if it's been growing for an extra 1.5 wks than it would do normally? Has anyone out there had a natural FET with a late ovulation?

I will ask the consultant these questions but just wondered if any of you ladies had any advice? Thanks for bearing with me! xx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

MrsHY,

I normally ovulate on day 18 / 19 but still only have a 27 day cycle. I am at the ARGC who put you on a monitoring cycle first. After I ovulated they tested my hormone levels daily to determine whether I could have a natural FET. When it got to 5 days post ovulation (and when I should have been having ET) my oestrogen levels dropped massively and said that they were too low to sustain a pregnancy and so I was switched to a medicated cycle. Personally for me I am pleased I was put on a medicated cycle because I don't trust my body to do what it is supposed to do on it's own and I was glad that the ARGC had control of my hormones. I got a BFP last Tuesday and I am still on a lot of meds.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi thought I would put in mt 2 cents worth

I tried a natural cycle and my cycle was a mess in the end cancelled.

I am now waiting to do a medicated cycle again and in my opinion medicated are great.

All the best for your cycle. xx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks so much Hope and Fat Cassy. And congrats Hope!
Hope - we have similar cycles in that my LP is also very very short. So I may well have the same problems. 
Cassy - thanks for your thoughts and fx-ed it works out this time round.

I think I've decided to can the natural option and go medicated - but I'm in for a long wait, cd21 today and no ovulation signs! D'oh. xx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats.

Just to give you an idea of timescales, when I switched to medicated I was put on the DR spray on CD24 (a day after the natural FET would have taken place). I started on the Progynova 7 days after AF arrived and then I was scanned and had blood tests every few days or so for about 18 days and then had FET when they decided it was the best time.

Good Luck and I really hope it works for you!

Hope x


----------

